# Hydra, Kirin and Dragon magnet



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys been a while since I was here but I like the input. I had a spare hour so I modeled the first half off my hydras "main" head. and was wondering what you think. 
The hydra and kirin are UNDON .
The head is about 3 or 4 inches high and long, it is going to end up with aobut 9 heads and be a bit larger then the forge world chaos dragon. It going to be made into a mold 


























Here is my GF's first 3d figure her kirin the chineese unicorn thing.

























Here is her first magnet she is selling.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the magnet, and the dragon head is well done as well. The unicorn is different and I would love to see more pictures of it before I really can judge it, maybe some background?


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering what do you guys think the hydra's body should look like. He is going to have 9 heads bigger then the forge world chaos dragon and I am not sure what to do for the body..... The head there is the main head that is being made into a mold, then he is having 2 smaller heads with small necks breaking out of a bigger neck like the head was cut off. His body is going to be either a snake body or snake with 2 huge legs/claws or a giant 4 legged monster... what do you guys think would be best?

The kirin back ground my gf is researching it is like a chineese unicorn with the body of a small pony/ gazel it has scales like a lizard. A horn like a deer and fur off a goat.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If your going for something different then a snake or 2 leg snake.

If you are wanting something more typical a large well muscled dragon like beast.


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

These are the different styles I am going over.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not feeling the snake, your head does not fit that body, I am a traditionalist and say number 2.


----------

